# The 40 Year-Old Virgin



## DarrenC (Sep 9, 2009)

.....Personality Cafe Virgin, that is.


Over the last couple of years, mid-life has dragged me on a voyage of introspection and contemplation as to why I have been bored, restless and disinterested with so much of my life until now - my career path (or lack thereof) in particular.

As it turns out, after throwing out some long-held conditioned beliefs, I decided to be fearless in being completely honest with myself about my personality, preferences, etc. and it turns out that I have been pretending to be someone I'm not (and failing miserably at it) my entire life!

The biggest contradiction is that I am an Introvert while pretending to be an extravert, in fact I am an ISFP, whch explains SO much about the way I have felt about things dating back to elementary school, and has reassured me that I am not just a lazy, procrastinating, daydreaming, shiftless wanderer.

My challenge now is to commit to finding out who I am and what I honestly want to do with my life. I'm looking for a Vocation - work that I truly find enjoyable, fulfilling, and purposeful while at the same time meeting the adult commitments and responsibilities I have created for myself. I have no idea how any of this is going to work, and I'm admittedly scared, but it can't possibly be any worse that the last 30+ years have been.

In fairness, I do appreciate the many wonderful things in my life and cherish many precious memories, yet if I'm going to truly be happy I need to figure out what I want to be when I grow up.

I look forward to spending time here.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings DarrenC and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum DarrenC. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome Darren!


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the T side, we have an assassination squad.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

DarrenC said:


> .....Personality Cafe Virgin, that is.
> 
> 
> Over the last couple of years, mid-life has dragged me on a voyage of introspection and contemplation as to why I have been bored, restless and disinterested with so much of my life until now - my career path (or lack thereof) in particular.
> ...


Greetings DarrenC! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Your intro is awesome. Its good we were the one to break your forum virginity.:crazy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome!
*waves shyly*


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, DarrenC. Welcome to PersonalityCafe. I hope you find this place helpful to achieving your goals.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hells yeah, SP's are bitchin'.


Welcome!


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Welcome. :happy:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Darren, welcome! This can be a great place to express yourself and help learn more about yourself. I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Un artiste... :happy: Lovely to see you here. I hope you find the satisfying/meaningful work you're looking for.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Darren!


----------

